# Live and Work in USA



## gp14141 (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum and am interested in living and working in Texas US. I was born in the UK and am 35 years old working as an IT Network Administrator. I have a master’s degree and 11 years work experience. My brother is a US Citizen. What is the best and quickest way of me moving to and finding a job in the US?

Are there any US companies that will sponsor me for work? 
Should I get my brother to sponsor me for a green card instead? If so, how long will that take to complete.

Any help you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gp14141 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and am interested in living and working in Texas US. I was born in the UK and am 35 years old working as an IT Network Administrator. I have a master’s degree and 11 years work experience. My brother is a US Citizen. What is the best and quickest way of me moving to and finding a job in the US?
> 
> Are there any US companies that will sponsor me for work?
> Should I get my brother to sponsor me for a green card instead? If so, how long will that take to complete.
> ...


Your brother can start the sponsorship now by filing the I-130. There's a line for the visas.......and it's currently a decade or so long! You don't join the line until he's filed.

The most common employment visa for what you want to do is the H1b. The job offer is necessary before the visa. Note that there are plenty of scam companies offering to help you get the visa in this market. Caveat emptor! Generally, it's easier to do the research to find sponsoring companies yourself.

Also consider changing your employer at home to a multinational one with a record of transferring employees to the US (IBM, Intel, HP, etc). The visa in this case is an L1.


----------



## gp14141 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Would it be a problem if my brother started the sponsorship, but in parallel I looked for a company to sponsor me to allow me to work in the US? Would the US immigration see a issue if I do both at the same time?


----------

